# custom kick panel



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

if anyone has made or knows how to make fiberglass kick panels and wants to make a couple of $$, lemme know. i really want some but dont have the experience or time to make them. my other option is to get the universal kicks, but the only ones i've been able to find are for 5.25"... none for 6.5"

thanks


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I pm'd you some info


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I know that Wes had some that he was selling awhile back, check with him and see if he still has them.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*SOLD*

The kicks are sold, but I have the step by step process of making them on my site.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, Wes's instructions are fantastic. My kicks turned out spectacular!


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I pm'd you some info  *


Could you pm me some info also.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

just saw a pic from work james did, nismoprincess. you may have to share this guy with the rest of the forum. looks pretty good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

200sxpower said:


> *just saw a pic from work james did, nismoprincess. you may have to share this guy with the rest of the forum. looks pretty good *


SO post the pics for us....I want sum kick panels tooo


----------

